# 2000 Yamaha went into safe mode,,



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

My 2000 Yamaha 115HP 2 stroke went into safe mode,,the motor oil tank was at the low level mark. NOT EMPTY. I actuacted the switch & filled the tank back up & we went on our way. Main tank has oil. Ran fine after that. What caused this ? What do I need to do to prevent from happening again ? Previous owner said it did it once for him. I have ran it for hours & hours w/o any problem. 
#2. My alarm/buzzer has gone bad. just replace it ?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Main tank quits transfering oil when its about 1/3 full then you have to manually transfer like you did. You should have gotten a low oil yellow light. When the tranfering quits and the engine tank gets low enough to trigger the red light, it will go into safe mode.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi, thanks for info, I do not have a smart guage setup. I did notice the main tank is getting low. Plus I noticed the alarm buzzer is bad.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

If you do not have the Yamaha gauges then you will not get the light. The low oil will not sound the alarm. But the main tank on the engine should sound it when low if the alarm is working.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, I failed to mention that the small tank filled quickly from the low level line to the full line in about 1 to 2 minutes. The main tank was fairly low. Maybe 2" of oil in the bottom. Any more thoughts ?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

That is what its suppose to do. It keeps the operator from emptying the tank and running out of oil and can't get back. When the tank inside the boat gets around 1/3, the automatic transfer stops and you have to manually transfer using the switch on the engine. You should have enough oil to transfer twice. If you had refilled the aux tank inside the boat, it would have started transfering automatically.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Ken ! You have been a great help. too bad we live so far away ! What brands of 2 stroke oil do you recommend ? I have been using Penzoil.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Just use a good quality TCWIII oil and stay away from the Xmart stuff for oil injection engines. On premix engines you can use just about anything


----------

